# Advice on the irregular situations



## TripCCCTrees (Jun 8, 2016)

Hi everyone this is my first post. I have a disgruntled homeowner from the neighboring property of where I just took down a large maple cornered in by powerlines. 

So i get the tree down and cut the stump, and my subcontracted stump grinder guy comes in and grinds the stump in the morning. I show up later in the day to continue hauling the logs away when the neighbor shows up in his 2007 dodge charger complaining of debri and sap on his car from the stump grinder. He gives me an estimate from a dealership at least an hour away for $500 to sand and buff his car. I ask him if i could just wash it with a mit for him since I myself am a bodyman and I know that sanding and buffing is a retarded solution (sorry i am a little bit worked up) to a little bit of fresh sap on your car. He declined and made a shrewed remark of how I operate. 

Also when he first showed me the thin layer of dust on his car that he called damage he then switched to the other side of the car today and said the previous side had washed off fine. What was there now was what looked like grass which wiped off easily, as a bonus i saw him mowing today! 

Has anyone had stump grinder shavings throw sap in the air and have it float about 60-70ft over the top of a f150 with a topper and somehow land on the middle of a door on a sedan that is parked in a 2 car wide driveway while having a maple tree that looks freshly pruned from powerlines running down the middle of it that hangs directly over where his car is parked? 

Last thing I talked to my stump guy and he said tell him to prove it, he said that in 23yrs of doing it he doesnt even get sap on his truck that is hooked up to the pull behind stump grinder.

Sorry for the lengthiness,
Your thoughts on this matter would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mu2bdriver (Jun 9, 2016)

TripCCCTrees said:


> Has anyone had stump grinder shavings throw sap in the air and have it float about 60-70ft over the top of a f150 with a topper and somehow land on the middle of a door on a sedan that is parked in a 2 car wide driveway *while having a maple tree that looks freshly pruned from powerlines running down the middle of it that hangs directly over where his car is parked?*



Should have asked the scammer/ignorant guy that, especially the bold part. Welcome to the forum. If it were me, I'd go back and take pictures of the area, including where your grinder's truck and assembly was parked, with accurately measured distances. Try to do it when he's parked in his normal spot and show the pruned branches above.


----------



## lone wolf (Jun 9, 2016)

TripCCCTrees said:


> Hi everyone this is my first post. I have a disgruntled homeowner from the neighboring property of where I just took down a large maple cornered in by powerlines.
> 
> So i get the tree down and cut the stump, and my subcontracted stump grinder guy comes in and grinds the stump in the morning. I show up later in the day to continue hauling the logs away when the neighbor shows up in his 2007 dodge charger complaining of debri and sap on his car from the stump grinder. He gives me an estimate from a dealership at least an hour away for $500 to sand and buff his car. I ask him if i could just wash it with a mit for him since I myself am a bodyman and I know that sanding and buffing is a retarded solution (sorry i am a little bit worked up) to a little bit of fresh sap on your car. He declined and made a shrewed remark of how I operate.
> 
> ...


Well I had a jerk say we hit his car with a tree we took down 300 feet down the road and put a lot of dents in it! I told him to GFYS!


----------



## TripCCCTrees (Jun 9, 2016)

mu2bdriver said:


> Should have asked the scammer/ignorant guy that, especially the bold part. Welcome to the forum. If it were me, I'd go back and take pictures of the area, including where your grinder's truck and assembly was parked, with accurately measured distances. Try to do it when he's parked in his normal spot and show the pruned branches above.



I will mention all of these things if he ever talks to me about it again but my plan right now is just to ignore the situation, as far as i know he doesnt have my name, number or company name but i sold another tree job across the street from him so im sure we will cross paths again. But thanks for your advice i will be taking pictures of everything and measuring accurate distances.


----------



## TripCCCTrees (Jun 9, 2016)

lone wolf said:


> Well I had a jerk say we hit his car with a tree we took down 300 feet down the road and put a lot of dents in it! I told him to GFYS!



Yea seems like a similar type of jerk, i really want to tell him to GFYS but im going to try and hold back for the sake of my business since I'm only 2 months in and i want to build a good rep. I don't need to give this guy any extra motive to bad mouth me if he were to find out the name of my business you know.


----------



## square1 (Jun 9, 2016)

When did this happen? I think you got my car too


----------



## Ted Jenkins (Jun 9, 2016)

Do not forget to always be nice no matter what. If your neighbor really follows through with a small claims case be prepared to tell the judge one of the reasons why you wanted the tree removed because the tree always did weep pitch and you wanted it gone. The neighbor had pitch on his car for weeks before you removed the tree. You have already offered to wash his car for free. Sorry pal s***t does happen. Had this problem before. Thanks


----------



## lone wolf (Jun 9, 2016)

TripCCCTrees said:


> Yea seems like a similar type of jerk, i really want to tell him to GFYS but im going to try and hold back for the sake of my business since I'm only 2 months in and i want to build a good rep. I don't need to give this guy any extra motive to bad mouth me if he were to find out the name of my business you know.


He already will and did dont worry!


----------



## since16 (Jul 7, 2016)

Yeah the thing about the cheap skate is everyone who knows him knows that about him. He will b at the holidays telling his family about him trying to scam you. His family will stare at him blankly thinking (what a d***) A couple years later they will see your truck and say didnt my d*** uncle try to scam that guy years ago?
Or they will b cheap skates and all go out to $1 taco night and say never call that guy hes impossible to scam what a d***. Oh the humanity.


----------

